# Long Distance Casting



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

What kind of setup do you guys use for a long casting from the beach. Thinking about buying a setup just to have this year when we are running out shark baits. 




I am guessing you're using a spinning reel with a 10'+ rod?


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

12 to 15 ft rods and bait casters can be throwed farther than spinning reels.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

just my .02. We have used avet MXs for a little while, both the MXL and the MXJ, both with magic cast, they casted pretty well however a daiwa millionaire was added to the collection and it has unreal distance. 

pros- range and smoothness
cons- lack of line capacity/ drag


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

Abu Garcia Blue Yonder 7000 with 10ft Tica


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*"Longcasting"*

There use to be a world champion "Longcaster" here on 2coolfishing...Big Lou...

I saw him cast 70 yds with a 5' broomstick and a cheap reel...

He said that Technique is more important than equipment...

In my prime years I could throw a 8 oz mullet head about a hundred yds
with a 10' Harnell/Harrington 552 and a Penn Squidder while fishing for
alligator gar...

If I was you, I'd learn the 'Pendulum Cast'. You're still young enough to not
have 40 yrs of bad habits to overcome.

With a well excuted Pendulum Cast you (PC) might be able to cast over 125 yds
with regular fishing tackle...

You might be able to search here on 2cool for PC or Google it or "Longcasting"...

Good luck...
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

You might also check "You Tube"....Search "Easy Cast"
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Mustad7731 said:


> You might also check "You Tube"....Search "Easy Cast"
> Mustad7731
> Jack


 Nick Meyers has some good video on " Breakawayusa.com ".


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

My brother has a couple of 13' setups he bought from breakaway USA, and casting from the beach he can reach further than I can standing in the wade gut. Neither of us have mastered the pendulum cast; when done wrong, you seriously run the risk of property damage or bodily injury. Instead, he lays out his line on the sand, so it casts from a neutral position.
Something I've never been comfortable with is the use of a shock leader; specifically with regard to the inserts found on most "Fuji" guides. I've tried making small Albright knots to tie on a shock leader, and it hurts my teeth to hear the knot bang its way past the last few guides on my rods. I'm afraid it's gonna knock them out after too many casts.
I use a Penn Fierce 6000 on a 12' Prevail rod; also a Penn Jigmaster 500 on a 10' Prevail. 50 Lb braid on the spinner; 30 Lb mono on the Jigmaster.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with most of the above. Personally I can cast most of my conventional reels farther than my spinners. With just a weight tied on, a 100 yd cast is easy, but add a leader and bait to the mix and its a whole different ball game. I can get past 100yds fully rigged with my 555, sqidder ,and 6500 CT, but only with light winds or the with the wind to my back. The question is why do you need to cast so far? Aside from my shark rods that I yak out, most of my fish are caught between the beach and second gut.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> I agree with most of the above. Personally I can cast most of my conventional reels farther than my spinners. With just a weight tied on, a 100 yd cast is easy, but add a leader and bait to the mix and its a whole different ball game. I can get past 100yds fully rigged with my 555, sqidder ,and 6500 CT, but only with light winds or the with the wind to my back. The question is why do you need to cast so far? Aside from my shark rods that I yak out, most of my fish are caught between the beach and second gut.


I guess I should of chose better words for the title of my thread. It not so much about casting a mile but more about a decent setup to have some with on the beach while waiting for the sharks to hit.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

zthomas18 said:


> I guess I should of chose better words for the title of my thread. It not so much about casting a mile but more about a decent setup to have some with on the beach while waiting for the sharks to hit.


 For spinners I have some 6000 Penn Conflicts and Battles on 12' Penn Prevail rods loaded with 50lb braid with 30lb mono topshots. If you shop around online you can get a combo like this for around $150. For bait casters I would say anything that will hold 250yds to 300yds of 20lb or 30lb mono will work just fine. I use mostly Penn's but I have one Avet MXL Raptor that cast's great, but there is no need to spend that kind of money. You can find used Penn's like squidders,jigmasters,555,545, and senators for under $50. I personally don't like Dawia reels, but I can't argue about how good they cast. Most of my rods are 12' Okuma longitude's and they only cost around $60, but you can spend as much as you want on rods, but I don't see any reason to.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

There is a striper fishing forum on line and those guys catch some great fish from the surf that require long casts. Lots of casting and equipment info there that applies to here also. 
I have used Penn 555,545, and 535 series reels for years with 40# power pro line and that has worked fine. Last year I added a Garcia 6500 that I took out the level wind guide and used lots of 40# PP and it casts a mile. I have and use a 7000 Garcia also and it casts fine as well. They hold enough line for average beach duty. I mostly use 12' Ocean Master rods from Bass Pro Shop with good results. Technique in casting is very Key to this sport. Big Bull Reds and 6' and under sharks don't take huge gear to land so leave some sport in the game and lighten up.
If you covet jaws then study up and get out your wallet. Read Extreme Coast forum and South Florida shark fishing forum for lots of info on the bigger sharks. 

Kayaking is whole different sport. Read up here and at TKF.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I couldn't help you here, I can only cast an 8 oz weight and 10 inch mullet 75 yards at best using a 10 foot all-star gulf coast and newell reel.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Do some reading about Akios reels . They are similar to Abu Garcia reels with upgrades added. High quality and famous for long casts.


----------



## outdoorsman916 (Jan 19, 2015)

How about any avet reels? do they work well for surf casting?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

zthomas18 said:


> I guess I should of chose better words for the title of my thread. It not so much about casting a mile but more about a decent setup to have some with on the beach while waiting for the sharks to hit.


that's a trick question! I'd suggest a 12' rod and spinning reel if you are a beginner. If you want good distance, go with a conventional reel. You can use anything from a $69 combo from Academy to $700-$800 custom rod, etc.

if you think you are going to be serious and like nice stuff, look at Breakaway for a rod, I think FTU will also have some decent set-ups... there are too many reels to mention but something that holds 300 yds of 20lb line is where to look... Daiwa, Penn, Abu, Shimano, Avet

bottom line is you get what you pay for... this will translate to durability as much as performance


----------

